# 轻沅氏 沅氏 谇徙 轻沔惹磲 轻妊倾 媲崴磴苘鞘 媲崆嶷苘侨 媲嵛彷砬 媲徙磲薯沩享 抻 轻守软耷 媲崴磴苘鞘 媲崆嶷苘侨 抻 轻翘逡 蠕偾 闱磴 - Maemo OS, Nokia N900  妊淝闾 FileBox 闶蛰 轻汜萸

## atoune.amoune

棉香 徇 轻礞 闶蛰 轻汜萸  轻亚期 FileBox 媲嵝 硎硗 徇 轻释咩 轻咔汜 茹彷鞘  媲崾谙磲 卺礤   认驿 轻颓躺 裴 舒枕嵘 惹徇闳礞恃  面 糜授阎迩  驺 握瞧丈 : 
1- 涯砩 蹄碲 汜萸 轻滟倾 ( 轻谇享 媲徙屋砩 ) 
2- 轻衔驷 哐媸 Root 裴 轻汜萸 嫒是犰 勉咔漤 轻授享 媲徜掎 媲嵬休 扔彐嵘 
3- 勉咔漤 弥禽 Bookmarks 嵊掩 轻嬲驷 裴 轻汜萸 
4- 馅 轻嬷陧 轻谇沔享 媲崦蒉 
5- 闶谙 轻巅鞘  
6- 轻尴焉 卺 收漤 轻汜萸 
7- 菔 轻真 媲崾谙磲 卺 轻湔嬲 
8- 授舷 迷咔 轻庙捩淝 
孥硌迩 轻咚硌 ..   崾豌磲 沅 呤轻嫣 轻眠邮亚 享葆 让鱼 FileBox

----------

